# Where Are They???



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't want anyone's secret spot, just general info. This time of year when the water is like it is now where do you find fish? Behind lock walls? Up in the creeks if they are deep enough? Just inside creek mouths? Or do they just hunker down in deep holes avoiding the current?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer third channel cut , Bahia Honda bridge


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

as the river has been bank full, find low spots where the river can invade some part of a corn field, carp and cats will be feasting in that calm muddy water. behind a big normally above water logjam can be good, and basically right along the banks avoiding the heavy current, look for points, barges, docks, anything to break up the current.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Question anyone ever try the parking lot of rc Byrd when it's flooded like this I bet they stack in the lower lot handicap parking


----------



## Sumthin' Fishy (Mar 16, 2006)

PT-63 is going spear fishing


----------

